# Behind the Scenes Haunted House Tour



## Victoriana Lady (Jul 15, 2007)

*My oldest daughter, 16, volunteers at a local haunted house.
It benefits the United Way, a good cause.

They are already starting to paint the walls and get props ready 
for this October.

I had a behind the scenes tour at how the props work and what
the rooms will look like this year. 

It's awesome and very creative!

Who else is already planning or executing their haunts for next
October? *


----------



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

We have been planning, painting walls, making props for our haunted house since last October ! Ours is for our DARE program. they raise money to have officers teach drug awarenes resistance in the grade schools. Great thing and we have a lot of fun doing it.
I do all this as a volunteer and we have about 8-10 of us working on it !


----------



## skrew2nite (Feb 2, 2006)

I've been working on and off building stuff for my home haunt since Nov 07. I haven't built as much as I would lilke to have built by now but I'm also in the middle of renovating my backyard for me and my fiance to get married at next April. Lot of work but everything that I'm doing has an additional purpose...my home haunt!!! The fence, the deck and trelles, the landscaping itself....shhhh I don't think she has caught on yet hahahahaha.

But additionally Demons Den ....the haunted house I work at... is allready building, painting etc as well.


----------



## darth stygian (Jun 19, 2008)

Going to Home Depot today to buy the lumber and some other items I need. 
We are thinking of doing a walkthrough house this year. Everyone thought it was last year and most asked for it.


----------



## perdidoman (Nov 19, 2007)

*We got our first meeting coming up this Sunday afternoon.*


----------

